# Last surviving American WWI veteran passes away



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2011)

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/US/02/27...ex.html?hpt=T2

And so WWI from the American point of view goes from living memory into history. Rest in peace, old chap. 

Also, there are only two WWI veterans still alive to this day in the _whole world. _Both of them are English.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...of_World_War_I


----------



## Corto (Feb 28, 2011)

No big suprise there, the war was a hundred years ago. Still, rest in peace.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 28, 2011)

What amazes me is the guy lives to 110, you can only imagine what he has seen through his entire existence.


----------



## XanderZzyzx (Feb 28, 2011)

Xegras said:


> What amazes me is the guy lives to 110, you can only imagine what he has seen through his entire existence.


 
That certainly is a long life, and to experience the perils of a world war, as well as to live to see the innovations that the 20th had provided. It truly is remarkable.


----------



## Mint (Feb 28, 2011)

tiado said:


> That certainly is a long life, and to experience the perils of a world war, as well as to live to see the innovations that the 20th had provided. It truly is remarkable.


 
Agreed. What I wouldn't give to sit cross-legged on the floor like a child and listen to a man with a past like his tell me the stories.

Rest in peace.


----------



## SkaFox (Mar 2, 2011)

Seems like there is less and lees of the good generation. i just wish I could talk to someone like that.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 2, 2011)

Shit! I thought they were all dead.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 2, 2011)

I remember reading a story about him. I think it was called "Last of the Doughboys". It's sad to see such a personal view-point go away, and to never be seen again.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 2, 2011)

Mint said:


> Agreed. What I wouldn't give to sit cross-legged on the floor like a child and listen to a man with a past like his tell me the stories.
> 
> Rest in peace.


 
It's unfortunate that at that age you have a very good chance of completely loosing your mind though. I don't even know how a human brain can process 100 years of memories and experience.


----------



## Pine (Mar 2, 2011)

Forrest Gump probably doesn't have shit on this guy

R.I.P.


----------



## Jude (Mar 2, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> It's unfortunate that at that age you have a very good chance of completely loosing your mind though. I don't even know how a human brain can process 100 years of memories and experience.


 
It can't.
My great grandmother is (amazingly) still alive at 106. She forgot who I was about three years ago. Its kind of depressing.


----------

